# Fines gueules MacGéennes : les bonnes adresses...



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2004)

De manière à en faire profiter le plus grand nombre, je vous propose de faire figurer dans ce sujet les adresses de restaurants 
que nous avons particulièrement aimés pour leur cuisine, leur accueil et, bien sur, la modicité de leurs additions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour commencer la liste, une adresse conseillée par Alex666, que nous avons "goûtée" hier soir:

Au Vieux Carouge
27, rue Jacques-Dalphin
1227 - CAROUGE   (Genève)
T: 022 342 64 98

des fondues excellentes et originales, un accueil super, le charme d'un bistrot, une addition raisonnable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une "planche" de viande séchée, deux fondues, deux desserts, 5 décis de fendant, un café, un thé = 86 CHF
il est important de réserver. Paiements en liquide.

Merci Alex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sur le web...


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

Plus sérieusement, y'a Rochat, un excellent cuisinier qui a son resto à deux pas de chez moi... Il a 19.5/20 étoiles au michelin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Restaurant de l'Hôtel de Ville à Crissier


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2004)

Banga de Mayotte
33, rue Rousselet
75007 - PARIS
T: 01 45 66 84 44

Cuisine comorienne, des samoussas comme jamais vu ailleurs, des caris délicieux, des "bananes pirogue" en dessert, rhum arrangé...
Petite salle originale, au bord du lagon...16 couverts seulement, il vaut mieux retenir. 
Accueil très sympa. addition aux environs de 13¤. Liquide ou chèques, pas de CB.


----------



## ficelle (26 Janvier 2004)

aux portes de Paris Est : 

La Pantomine
26 r Hoche
93500 PANTIN

si vous y allez le soir, faite léger à midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parmi les grands plats, il y a le fameux cassoulet aux 5 viandes.


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2004)

Le Souk

1, rue Keller
Paris (11ème)
Tél: 01 49 29 05 08  

Dépaysement garanti.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Janvier 2004)

Le Petit Jardin
153, rue St Dizier
54000 NANCY

la voilà, la province ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un bout de temps que j'y ai pas mangé, mais c'est un un des rares restos où je sois allé plusieurs fois... Si c'est pas une preuve de bon goût.
Cuisine méditéranéenne. Genre épicé mais pas que.
Bon. C'est bon, de toute façon


----------



## Shéhérazade (26 Janvier 2004)

Au P'tit Cahoua
39, Bd. Saint Marcel
75013 Paris
Tél.: 01 47 07 24 42

Couscous, tajines... une merveille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et

Chez Jacky
Port de Bélon
29340 Riec sur Bélon
Tél.: 02 98 06 90 32

Ouvert de Pâques à Octobre. Pas spécialement donné mais les meilleurs plateaux de fruits de mer que j'ai jamais mangés!


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le Souk
> 
> 1, rue Keller
> Paris (11ème)
> ...



Le Petit Keller est aussi très fréquenté dans ce cas. Mais cuisine classique...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

les moules au lard, vous connaissez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Chez Hortense
La Pointe
33970 Cap Ferret

T: 05 56 60 62 56
*

une belle vue sur le bassin d'Arcachon au coucher du soleil, très bon accueil et... des moules au lard divines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



addition sans excés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  vaut mieux réserver


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

ben moi j'aurais de bonnes adresses MAIS en province aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'ai deux supers bonnes adresses à Paris, le top du top pour être malade pendant quelques jours ...

les deux dans le 2è arrondissement (euh... oui c'est ça), deux "brasseries", toutes proches du Grand Rex, la première sur le même trottoir à quelque pas : J'y ai mangé une fois &gt; malade pendant 3 jours ...
La deuxième en face, vous sert avec la salade des petites bêtes vertes ...
charmant mais bon ...

Les noms , je sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'aurais de bonnes adresses MAIS en province aussi...



nous sommes toute ouïe...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> De manière à en faire profiter le plus grand nombre, je vous propose de faire figurer dans ce sujet les adresses de restaurants
> que nous avons particulièrement aimés pour leur cuisine, leur accueil et, bien sur, la modicité de leurs additions
> 
> 
> ...



de rien !! content que cette adresse vous ai plu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour faire dans la meme cuisine jai ça =&gt; la Boîte à Fromages 
36 r Faucigny 74100 ANNEMASSE

Surement parmis les meilleurs fondues et raclette au monde
un papi et une mamie qui on arretés leur emploi de cremier et qui ont installé un petit restaurant ds la cave sous leur ancien commerce, vraiment excellent, prix raisonnables
on peut y aller les yeux fermés !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Merci...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je le programme à l'essai


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

tu ne devrais pas etre deçu (ca na pas le meme charme que le vieux carouge mais on y mange tout aussi bien voir mieux!)
si t'es souvent de pars Geneve, haute savoie fait le moi savoir des bon resto j'en connais des tonnes





 dailleur j'en posterait dautre de temps en temps miam miam


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne devrais pas etre deçu (ca na pas le meme charme que le vieux carouge mais on y mange tout aussi bien voir mieux!)
> si t'es souvent de pars Geneve, haute savoie fait le moi savoir des bon resto j'en connais des tonnes
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas tombé sous l'oeil d'un aveugle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_une seule devise_ : *miam, miam*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Un restau parisien où l'on trouve une excellente cuisine alsacienne, de délicieuses choucroutes et une collection d'alcools blancs assez impressionnante!

Une particularité: l'établissement est tenu par un ancien légionnaire...! on ne rigole pas avec le contenu des assiettes...

*L'Alsaco* 
*10, Rue Condorcet* 
*Paris IX ème* 

*T: 01 45 26 44 31*

*M° Poissonnière* 

et l'addition est tout à fait raisonnable


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2004)

Une des mes cantoches du midi

Chez *Enzo   
72 r Daguerre  
75014    PARIS
01 43 21 66 66 *

faites gaffe, Enzo est bougon mais c'est bon !


----------



## gribouille (9 Février 2004)

une bonne adresse sur lyon où je suis allé manger samedi soir , une des 5 meilleurs sur TOUTE la région lyonnaise .

*Relais gourmand 
LEON DE LYON, Rue Pléney 69001 Lyon 
Tél. : 04 72 10 11 12
Fax : 04 72 10 11 13*
Faut réserver obligatoirement.


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2004)

Il faut y passer :  

La Casserole 

17 rue Boinod 
75018 Paris

01 42 54 50 97


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il faut y passer :
> 
> La Casserole
> 
> ...



il y a des spécialités  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le nom est prometteur...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (10 Février 2004)

Et pour les gars du Nord, alors ? Bon, voici une suggestion :

*Le Verzenay*
142, route Nationale
59152 Chéreng
Tel: 03 20 41 14 56
Fax: 03 20 41 28 50

De la cuisine délicieuse et fine, adaptée aux produits du terroir (aaah, le maroille)... Pas cher en plus. Beau cadre.


----------



## chagregel (10 Février 2004)

Pour les parisiens en quete de bons restau. celui la j'adore!!!

Les deux cigales
Budget : Moins de 20
8, Rue Bréa, 75006, Metro : Vavin
Téléphone : 01 43 25 87 99. 

je conseil le double cheese avec pomme de terre et colsaw (Arf! je sais pas comment ca s'ecrit, le trucs avec du choux et des carottes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Pour 13 Euros...

Bon Ap'


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Une des mes cantoches du midi
> 
> Chez *Enzo
> 72 r Daguerre
> ...


Alèm, tu bosses dans le 14ème?
J'ai un restau pour toi (vaut mieux y aller le soir)
Le petit Tonneau
51 rue Hallé 75014 Paris
Tel: *01 43 27 55 85

Cuisine traditionnelle sympa


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2004)

j'en ai un dans le 15ème:
Le gastroquet
10 rue Desnouettes
Tel:01 48 28 60 91

Le chef Dany Bulot a une carte très fournie et une fois que vous avez choisi, il arrive avec toutes les suggestions du jour et là on sait plus quoi prendre, tellement c'est bon.
L'accueil est charmant.
Faut compter dans les 35 par personne, mais ça les vaut largement.
On sort heureux et repu.
C'est fermé le week-end et faut réserver impérativement parce que c'est toujours plein.


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Alèm, tu bosses dans le 14ème?
> J'ai un restau pour toi (vaut mieux y aller le soir)
> Le petit Tonneau
> 51 rue Hallé 75014 Paris
> ...



je note !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je note !



Et pour les amateurs de fromage, toujours dans le même quartier, je te conseille Boursault, sur l'avenue du Général Leclerc, au niveau d'Alésia, à côté du Gaumont et du Macdo.
L'un des meilleurs fromagers de Paris, sans conteste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les amateurs de fromage, toujours dans le même quartier, je te conseille Boursault, sur l'avenue du Général Leclerc, au niveau d'Alésia, à côté du Gaumont et du Macdo.
> L'un des meilleurs fromagers de Paris, sans conteste



dans le même ordre d'idées:

*QUATREHOMME La Maison du Fromage* 
*62, rue de Sèvres* 
*75007 - PARIS* 

très gros choix...

et...  cancoillote, vacherin affiné au vin jaune, comté de 36 mois, chèvres super en saison, ossau irraty génial... etc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2004)

Sinon sur Anncecy-le-Vieux 
Le Clos des Sens
13 rue Jean-Mermoz
Tel: 04 50 23 07 90

Fabuleux...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

une autre adresse sympa:

*Brasserie Munichoise
5, rue Danielle Casanova
75001 - PARIS

01.42.61.47.16
* 

bonnes choucroutes, viandes de Salers, bières, saucisses grillées etc...

prix "normaux"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Une de mes petites adresses favorites testée et approuvée ce soir par quelques uns de nos petits camarades:

*Le Gavroche
19, rue Saint Marc
75002 - PARIS

tél: 01 42 96 89 70* 

Ce bistrot/restaurant est l'ancienne "annexe" du journal L'Aurore... avec un coup de fil, on peut être servi jusqu'à une heure du matin.   

Le propriétaire possède ses propres vignes en Beaujolais... le barriques sont à la cave, et l'embouteillage est donc "maison"... Nous avons été sages: un Brouilly pour la mise en bouche, et quelques Morgon pour les plats sérieux... 

cotes de b½euf, andouilletes, fromages, desserts maison... j'ai tout fait pour aider le mackie à trouver des kilos en plus, à défaut de petites fleurs des champs  :rateau: 

_il est courtoisement demandé à l'arico de bien vouloir se calmer..._


----------



## Dedalus (17 Décembre 2004)

un classique
Le Réveil du Dixième, 35 rue du Château d?Eau 75010, 01 42 41 77 59
fermé le soir, trop dommage


----------



## Dedalus (17 Décembre 2004)

La Marine
55 bis, quai de Valmy
75010 Paris
Tél : 01.42.39.69.81

Ça a été longtemps mon "resto du coin" presque en face de chez moi, mais j'y vais cependant plus rarement, devenu trop bruyant et trop ensnobé comme le devient tout ce quartier


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

*Crêperie de Pont-Aven* 

*54, rue du Montparnasse* 
*75014 - Paris* 

*01 43 22 23 74*

excellentes galettes, crêpes délicieuses et cidre à l'avenant...

prix modérés


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Janvier 2005)

Personellement j'ADORE :love: 

La Table d'Eugène
rue royale
Lyon 2e Ardt 

ambiance Commune de Paris & 3e République
excellente bouffe traditionnelle et de qualité (sans OGM et autres cochonneries  )

et puis Alain & Babette (les tenanciers) sont vraiment accueillant
c'est toujours un plaisir de tailler la bavette avec des gens engagés comme ils peuvent l'être

je le recommande (et le Petit Paumé aussi)  à tous les mac-users lyonnais et aux autres aussi


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Voilà un excellent fil initialisé par le Vieux Râleur au bar et que j'ai rapatrié dans Rendezvous [après nettoyage de menues scories ] afin de le faire vivre au mieux des intérêts des fines gueules macgéennes voyageuses 

Il va sans dire [mais c'est mieux en le disant :rateau:] que ce fil suivra le régime des déviations via l'itinéraire émeraude


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Honneur à l'un de nos membres :





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un excellent fil initialisé par le Vieux Râleur au bar et que j'ai rapatrié dans Rendezvous [après nettoyage de menues scories ] afin de le faire vivre au mieux des intérêts des fines gueules macgéennes voyageuses



excellente idée  

vais aller fouiller mes archives pour en trouver d'autres


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Une adresse testée et validée par de vaillants ÆScistes dans le Jura :

Découvrez le vin et la gastromonie du Jura. 
Le Domaine de la Pinte vous présente sa gamme de vins d'exception. 


​


----------



## soget (5 Novembre 2005)




----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Seconde adresse testée et validée par les mêmes vaillants ÆScistes du Jura :





​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

*La Brasserie de l'Isle Saint-Louis*

*55, quai de Bourbon*

*75004 - Paris*

tél: *01 43 54 02 59*

très bien située sur la place à l'entrée de l'île en venant de Notre Dame

excellent cassoulet, gendarmes en entrée, cuisine traditionnelle 
et surtout: vin pouvant être vendu "au mètre"

prix raisonnables: 16/20¤ pour le plat principal

c'est toujours aussi bon et sympa que quand j'ai connu cette adresse, il y a une trentaine d'années


----------



## Balooners (14 Décembre 2005)

Je suis allé dans un resto Samedi soir et je l'ai trouvé totalement magnifique, des gens super sympa, une bouffe irréprochable. Il s'agit du restaurant "Au passé retrouvé" Un univers assez vieillot mais c'est voulu. Le menu le plus cher est à 26 euros et là je peux vous dire que l'on en a pour son argent.
Je viens de trouver ça...

Mais ne vous fiez pas du prix c'est 26 euro le plus cher.

"Au passé retrouvé"
13, rue Mademoiselle / 75015 Paris  
Métro : Félix Faure
Tel : 01 42 50 35 29
Tous les jours sauf dimanche


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

Chez Thomas, semi-gastro, menu unique ET surtout délicieux 


Chez Thomas
6 Rue Laurencin - LYON 2ème
Tel/Fax. 04 72 56 04 76
Fermé dimanche et lundi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Chez Thomas, semi-gastro, menu unique ET surtout délicieux



ça semble super


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça semble super


Ka dernière fois j'ai adoré
jepense que je vais offrir une soirée à ma copine
La nouvelle carte m'allèche trop


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je vais offrir une soirée à ma copine



parce qu'elle le vaut bien ©  




> La nouvelle carte m'allèche trop



moins que ta copine, j'espère  :rose:


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

> *La Brasserie de l'Isle Saint-Louis*
> 
> *55, quai de Bourbon*
> 
> ...


 
Je travaillais tout près et j'y allais très souvent.
A conseiller.


----------



## Cillian (11 Janvier 2006)

Si à tout hazard vous passiez par Sarzeau (Morbihan), n'hésitez pas à faire un tour au Mur du Roy.
Je ne sais pas ce que vaut l'hôtel, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'y séjourner,
mais j'y ai déjà déjeuner et diner plus d'une fois et même si les tarifs des menus peuvent paraître élevés,
je n'ai encore jamais été déçu par les menus proposés.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

*Soleil Gourmand*

*10, rue Ravignan*

*75018 - Paris*

*01 42 51 00 50*

m° Abbesses

bonne cuisine orientale et originale + déco à vendre

et un moëlleux au chocolat...  

_chèques et espèces uniquement_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

*Café de l'Evêché

4, rue L. Curtaz

CH - 1005 - LAUSANNE*

tél: 021 323 93 23

à noter une fondue à la Chantilly (non sucrée)  

et des prix raisonnables  

_pour le *Soleil gourmand* il fallait lire: cuisine provencale_ :rose:


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2006)

Tout petit restau gastro sympa pour celles et ceux habitant ou de passage dans le coin, qui ont envie de bien manger  :

Restaurant "*Le Petit*"
Route des Deux Villages 74
1806 St-Légier (Switzerland)

Etablissement que je fréquente depuis ma plus tendre enfance, le patron étant un ami de tonton iMax. J'y suis encore allé la semaine dernière, invité par joli-papa et jolie-maman, le patron est toujours aussi génial, un vrai magicien de la cuisine ! :rateau: . C'est du 16/20 au Gault&Millau et ça vaut le détour.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2006)

un bar à vin/ bouffe bistro * l'Arpent  12 rue JJ Rousseau 75001 Paris 01 42 36 52 90*
Ouvert recemment  par Jérôme ( qui avant était aux " bons crus" même quartier)

Minuscule endroit ( un comptoir et quelque tables en bas , une salle en haut)

Qu'y trouve- t- on ?
1- des bons vins de propriété au verre ou à la bouteille ( Carte courte mais du bon dans le genre pas snob)
2- de la bouffe terroir  selon le marché,  tendance Sud Ouest ( les plats  changent tous les jours, sinon bonnes charcutailles et bons fromages du Sud Ouest)
3-Un acceuil sympa dans un genre pas snob
4- clientèle : un mélange , quartier , bouche à oreilles

Si Jérôme vous a " à la bonne" il bichonne " oublie" de facturer des verres, dépose une assiette de charcutaille , juste comme ca , ouvre une bouteille pas encore sur la carte  etc
S'il vous a PAS à la bonne il vous sert et c'est tout

certains dimanches l'Arpent  est ouvert pour des ouvertures spéciales avec une sorte de faux brunch ( je ne parle pas dela trilogie " jus d'orange croissants oeuf bénédicte" .. mais  huitres + foie gras et autres douceurs) 

prix très raisonnables vu la qualité

Il a eu la surprise d'avoir des papiers élogieux ( figaroscope , echos et divers sites restaus dont un blog d'un habitué)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

*Auberge I Farellacci - Calvese (Hameau de Solacaro)*... Si vous avez vraiment envie d'y aller, vous demanderez votre route... Direction Propriano depuis Ajaccio...

Ouvert seulement en Juillet et en Aout.

Situé dans un ancien moulin à huile et maison familiale des propriétaires. Vaste terrasse avec vue sur le golfe du Valinco...

Menu gargantuesque, avec produits de la proche région, unique... Comme le prix

Particularité : en cours de service et en cas de coup de bourre, pour calmer le jeu, les serveurs lachent le plateau pour prendre la guitare et chanter... Ça détend et ça permet de commencer à digerer la première moitié du menu

fromages à tomber (si vous tenez le coup jusque là) et digeot à volonté (Gaffe! la route est traître pour redescendre sur Ajaccio ou Propriano...)

Des potes ; mon adresse de l'été :love: :love: :love: 

EDITH :Je savais pas , mais Ils ont un site ... Hé hé hé ! Y'a même mon arsouille de cousin sur les photos :love:


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Auberge I Farellacci - Calvese (Hameau de Solacaro)*...
> 
> EDITH :Je savais pas , mais Ils ont un site ... Hé hé hé ! Y'a même mon arsouille de cousin sur les photos :love:





  

En plus une région magique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2006)

Le Gastroquet, 10 r Desnouettes 75015 PARIS 	 
01 48 28 60 91

Tenu par les adorables Dany et Mado Bulot. Une fois qu'on a réussi à faire son choix à la carte, le chef arrive avec les suggestions du jour, et là on recommence à réfléchir parce qu'à tous les coups il y a des trucs pas possibles.
Ne pas rater le foie gras poëlé sur coco de Paimpol quand il y en a.

J'adore cet endroit et franchement, je vous le conseille vivement.:love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Auberge I Farellacci - Calvese (Hameau de Solacaro)*..


j'en ai entendu parlé et j'ai jamais pu y aller ( pas encore)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Chien qui fume
place du marché
versailles 78000

La tempête
Place des chevaux de marly
marly le roi 78160

L'escargot Montorgueil 
38 rue Montorgueil
Paris 1°


Le premier: du classique de très bon gout, le 2° pour ses fruits de mer et le 3° à votre avis, pourquoi?


----------



## theshetland (10 Mars 2006)

une petite adresse qui monte, qui monte :

Higuma, l'original, au 32 de la rue Ste Anne, dans le 1er arrondissement de Paris. On y trouve les meilleurs ramen, (ou lamen, selon) mais aussi des kastudon, des gyosa croustillants et des soba chauds ou frais. 
La population y est majoritairement japonaise à midi, et s'européanise en soirée. Pas de réservation, et prévoir au moins 15 min d'attente en fin de semaine pour avoir une table.

Plat à 7-8 euros
Menus entre 10 et 12 euros + boisson (thé à 3 euros, biere jap assez chère ceci dit)
Atmosphère de cantine comme dans les chô de Tokyô.

Attention au nouvel Higuma, sur la rue St Honoré, annexe avec une partie de l'ancienne équipe, mais cadre plus léché, voire surfait, et clientèle bobo à souhait...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2006)

A ce propos 
une autre difference entre le Higuma 1 et 2
Dans le 1 on peut manger  à un comptoir (face à la cuisine) et voir les cuistots faire votre plat
Pas le 2 (  menus rigoureusement identiques)

Sinon dans le même genre, à 2 pas ,  un autre avec une bonne côte chez les nippons ( et cuisine visible)
 Hokkaido rue Chabanais

et rue Saint Anne pas loin d'higuma 1 sur le trottoir d'en face ,  il y a un minuscule endroit qui sert des plats regionaux pas chers( c'est rare)  il est  toujours plein ( j'ai plus le nom en tête).

Attention avec certains japonais ( même du coin ), il y en a de plus en plus  qui n'ont RIEN de japonais mais sont des japonaiseries   tenues par des chinois ou coréens et qui servent des poissons bas de gamme.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2006)

j'ai été manger la hier



> Chez Papa
> 31 rue de l'Arcade,
> 75008 Paris



il y a un salle a l'étage, je me suisé pas remis de l'escalope de canard a l'auvergnat :rateau:


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2006)

En province, à Nancy

Chez Henri
29 rue Saint Julien

Cuisine traditionnelle, soignée et délicate.
Service rapide, sans chichi.
Vins choisis.

Pour toutes les bourses et tous les estomacs


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2006)

en passant 
chez Papa c'est une chaine de  4 ou 5 restaurants Sud Ouest
au 29 rue de l'arcade c'est "la ferme de chez papa"
mais il y a d'autres adresses "chez papa"dans le 6è 10è ,14 è, 15è


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> en passant
> chez Papa c'est une chaine de  4 ou 5 restaurants Sud Ouest
> au 29 rue de l'arcade c'est "la ferme de chez papa"
> mais il y a d'autres adresses "chez papa"dans le 6è 10è ,14 è, 15è



j'ai juste essayer celui de la rue de l'arcade :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> celui avec les piments qui sèchent (ou se font fumer) au plafond ... c'est pas ma cantine mais presque :love: ... à essayer la garbure :sick::hosto:



La garbure: tout un programme en soit  Htes Pyrénnées....


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2006)

Une excellente découverte cet hiver, *Le Baratin*, c'est un bar à vin bistrot tendance délicieux, j'y ai mangé des oursins (je suis pas fan, c'était pour gouter  ) et du gigot d'agneau avec une purée hallucinante, j'ai eu l'impression un moment de me retrouver à Lyon il y a quelques années côté rapport qualité/prix. Un régal, des gouts de partout qui envahissent le palais.
Faudra que j'y retourne.

*Le Baratin*
_3,  Rue Jouye-rouve
75020 , PARIS 20 ème
Métro Ligne 11: Pyrénées
Tél: 01 43 49 39 70
Jour(s) de fermeture(s) Dimanche - Lundi
Budget: ± 30 Euro_


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2006)

Tu me ferais presque regretter de ne pas avoir pu y aller lors de mon dernier passage à Paris. Mais presque seulement. Ce que j'ai "mangé" à la place ce soir là était tout aussi délicieux..  


Et puisque tu parles de Lyon :

*Au Temps Perdu*, 2 rue des Fantasques à la Croix Rousse
Dans la salle du haut, avec vue sur le Rhône
Un tableau noir où on ne sait pas quoi choisir.
Dans la salle du bas, les habitués, au comptoir.
Un bonheur !


Sur l'autre colline, les caprices de Sophie
Toujours un tableau noir.
Et un accueil tout en sourire d'une magnifique jeune femme brune.


----------



## dool (27 Mars 2006)

Et le 12eme ciel alors ? Il ne mérite pas son entrée ici ?!  (ceci est une vraie question ! )


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2006)

Non !!! 

A éviter absolument Le phare de la Méditerranée à Palavas. Du foutage de gueule, surtout les fines..


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu me ferais presque regretter de ne pas avoir pu y aller lors de mon dernier passage à Paris. Mais presque seulement. Ce que j'ai "mangé" à la place ce soir là était tout aussi délicieux..
> 
> 
> Et puisque tu parles de Lyon :
> ...




ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh bordellllll

désolé, cette rue, j'y ai énooooormément de souvenirs :love: :love: 

et ce resto est super sympa...les noix de st jacques à la crème de whisky...:love:

La Goulue des pentes à la X rousse, ça existe encore? C'était super aussi, ça.


----------



## mistertitan (28 Mars 2006)

je decouvre ce post et je trouve que c'est une super idée. alors j'y apporte ma petite contribution:

*Les fontaines,*
9 rue soufflot, Paris 5ème

type brasserie, ca paye pas de mine de dehors mais ca vaut le coup. Les amateurs de tartare aimeront (le serveur vous indiquera meme une adresse encore meilleure pour les tartares (une annexe de chez eux) dont je ne me souvient plus.

pas excessif dans ses tarifs, mais très copieux et très bon. oublier les entrées (pas fabuleuses mais surtout, on n'a plus faim derrière) et se gaver sur le plat (très très copieux et très bon. cuisine traditionelle (j'ai pris un onglet de veau crémé aux cèpes) qui remplit bien panse. entrée + plat + vin + café = 32 euros


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Certains connaissent dèjà. C'est une des adresses des bouffes du mois.

Restaurant des Beaux Arts
80, rue Mazarine
75006 PARIS

:love:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai testé ce soir un restaurant semi-gastro, tout beau tout neuf, à Dole (39).
Un vrai régal. :love:

Il s'agit du restaurant 
"Aux cinq sens" 
Rue des vieilles boucheries
39100 DOLE

Le prix est correct pour ce type de restaurant. On peut s'en tirer pour 16 euros le midi, 21 le soir. Moi, j'ai mis 40 par tête de pipe, mais bon, ce soir c'était diner à 2. 
Les plats sont délicieux, recherchés, même s'ils s'inspirent à la base, de la gastronomie jurassienne en général (volailles au vin jaune, sandre au savagnin, morteau aux lentilles, etc...). 
L'accueil et le cadre sont très sympa.
Et je me répète, les plats sont un pur régal. J'ai félicité de vive voix le chef (un petit jeune qui se lance), il n'a à mon avis pas fini de faire parler de lui. Rhhhaaa, faut que je prévoie d'y retourner, j'ai pas goûter le carré d'agneau roti au thym.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2006)

Et sinon elle est comment la morteau ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Avril 2006)

généreuse, la peau tendue et nervurée, fondante en bouche ?


----------



## Hurrican (28 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon elle est comment la morteau ?


Y a pas de nom... :love:
Un délice. 
Franchement je regrette pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

à l'occasion de l'ÆS Lyon, une table très sympa, un décor soigné, un accueil chaleureux, le tout à des prix raisonnables:

*Le Restaurant d'Olivier
125, rue de Sèze
69006 - LYON

04 78 24 41 26

fermé dimanche & lundi*

:love:


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Personellement j'ADORE :love:
> 
> La Table d'Eug&#232;ne
> rue royale
> ...


D&#233;sol&#233; mais le resto est ferm&#233; 
Babette a des soucis de sant&#233; 

Il devrait &#234;tre repris, mais l'ambiance ne sera plus la m&#234;me




			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Chez Thomas, semi-gastro, menu unique ET surtout d&#233;licieux
> 
> 
> Chez Thomas
> ...


Sinon le resto Chez Thomas est toujours d'aussi bonne facture, il assure en toute occasion  y compris pour les demandes en mariage  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le resto Chez Thomas est toujours d'aussi bonne facture, il assure en toute occasion  y compris pour les demandes en mariage  :love:




mes plus vives félicitations et mes vux les plus sincères


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Le Restaurant d'Olivier
> 125, rue de Sèze
> 69006 - LYON
> 
> ...


Je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur les coordonnées de ce chouette resto original ayant pour thème les pommes de terre :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur les coordonnées de ce chouette resto original ayant pour thème les pommes de terre :mouais: :rateau:


Il y a bien un restaurant "La reine des patates" à Dole, mais je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds !


----------



## Taho! (8 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas &#224; remettre la main sur les coordonn&#233;es de ce chouette resto original ayant pour th&#232;me les pommes de terre :mouais: :rateau:


La pataterie
Quand tu sais pas, tu demandes ! 

C'est une cha&#238;ne, mais y'en a aucun sur Paris...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2006)

Peut etre une affaire de cout ( immobilier)
il y a plusieurs restaus &#224; Paris autour de ce cr&#233;neau "patate", en g&#233;n&#233;ral petits.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

*Cr&#234;perie de Pont-Aven
54, rue du Montparnasse
75014 - PARIS

01 43 22 23 74*

un petit resto intime, des galettes d&#233;licieuses, des prix "sages" 
et... le 31 d&#233;cembre au soir de petits cadeaux sympas


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2006)

il y a  des creperies sur toute la rue dont 2 josselin

et aussi un bon restau thai


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

mais pas dans la même rue  

une excellente adresse:

*Wooden Hut
19, bd Georges Favon
CH - 1804 - GENEVE

022 781 02 98*

une cuisine exceptionnelle, un cadre sublime... sans se faire assassiner


----------



## utc (9 Juillet 2006)

Ce site est super comme répertoire et en plus on peut donner son avis ou signaler un lieu.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

dans le même style mais juste pour chez moi (au cas où quelqu'un passerait par ici).


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Ce site est super comme r&#233;pertoire et en plus on peut donner son avis ou signaler un lieu.


connu et pas mal
le hic c'est que site  a eu des hauts et des bas et pas mal d'adresses ont chang&#233; depuis  leur entr&#233;e dans le listing et aujourd'hui ( en bien ou en mal la question n'est pas l&#224; )

C'est normal et la vie de tout site de critique 
Et ca d&#233;pend aussi des &#233;volutions.
(certains &#233;tablissements n'existent plus)
En restauration les changements qualitatif  ca va vite!

Changement de proprios , de chefs , de cartes, d'esprit , de prix etc 

Bien regarder les dates des avis!!


----------



## utc (10 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> dans le même style mais juste pour chez moi (au cas où quelqu'un passerait par ici).



Un "ange_63" passe ! 

*L'auvergne ! * (j'y ai vécu 2 ans), le ski, les baignades, les ballades, la pèche, ... tout est sur place !


----------



## ange_63 (10 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Un "ange_63" passe !
> 
> *L'auvergne ! * (j'y ai vécu 2 ans), le ski, les baignades, les ballades, la pèche, ... tout est sur place !



Ouiii!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir ou ce midi vous êtes dans la région de Metz. Sortez de la ville, soit en voiture soit en train pour aller dans une vieille adresse mosellane située entre Metz et Thionville :

* Meligner* au 69 rue de la Gare à HAGONDANGE (57).

C'est juste en face de la gare. Le train vous dépose les pieds sous la table. En voiture prendre la direction de Thionville et sortir à Hagondange et suivre le fléchage en ville vers la gare. Stationnement aisé.

Pour le midi, formule brasserie sympa et pas chère (excellente choucroute).
Pour le soir, restaurant en cuisine traditionnelle (carte renouvelée régulièrement), cadre feutré mais pas guindé. Bon rapport qualité-prix. Bonne carte des vins, Alsace notammentlove: ). 
Le jeune chef est dynamique et passe vous saluer avec affabilité en salle (pas besoin d'être un pipole !).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

*Le Nemrod*

*51, rue du Cherche-Midi
75006 - PARIS

01 45 48 17 05*

pour des prix "normaux" les produits (liquides et solides) sont de premier choix et... un brunch sympa le dimanche


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Le Nemrod*
> 
> *51, rue du Cherche-Midi*
> *75006 - PARIS*
> ...


+1 
aligot + bavette + sauce aux cèpes à tester !!!
:love:


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

Et tant que j'y suis y'a aussi *Le Trait d'Union* qui vaut le d&#233;tour :love: :love: :love: 
*122 rue de Rennes*
*75006 PARIS*
*01 45 48 70 66*

Une souris d'agneau fondante... Mmmmmm... Un r&#233;gal !
Et des prix raisonnables hein aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

*La Galoche d'Aurillac

41, rue de Lappe
75011 - Paris

01 47 00 77 15*

fermé dimanche & lundi (ouvert en août)

cuisine régionale classique, des portions... conséquentes! 

aligots, saucisses et autres truffades 

PS: _il est bien vu de sortir son Laguiole_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

*Le Bartholdi*
*2, rue des Boulangers
88000 - Colmar*

T&#233;l: 03 89 41 07 74

cuisine r&#233;gionale d&#233;licieuse, tout comme l'accueil et le service  

prix "normaux" et tr&#232;s bien situ&#233; dans le vieux Colmar 

excellente adresse pour AES diverses et vari&#233;es  (_et mouill&#233;es_ :rateau

_edith_: et un merveilleux gewurztraminer "vendanges tardives" pour l'apero


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

*MAC DONALD'S*

Pour "malbouffer" partout dans le vaste Monde...  


L'Avel au 65 Bd Pasteur à Paris. Prix dans la gamme moyenne mais très bonne fraicheur sur le poisson.
Beau cadre style yacht (bois).


----------



## golf (4 Septembre 2006)

Le Domaine de Rochevilaine
Pointe de Pen Lan - 56190 BILLIERS 



Hôtel, restaurant, la perle des côtes de Bretagne sur mais à des prix 
	

Pour une occasion exceptionnelle ​


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Le Domaine de Rochevilaine
> Pointe de Pen Lan - 56190 BILLIERS
> ​



Alors l&#224; je plusise golf !!
C'est endroit est &#224; part ( et le Relais Chateau c'est r&#233;cent et merit&#233
Ils sont toujours dans le Michelin?

je raconte pas ma vie mais c'est un grand souvenir
Ceux qui me connaissent ou qui connaissent l'endroit vont peut etre appr&#233;cier ce que j'ajoute

1- D&#232;s le d&#233;but ce fut &#224; part: Arriv&#233;e en Corsa poussive qu'on gara au mileu des berlines luxe. (Ce genre de chose m'amuse toujours  )
Le portier accourt pour porter nos sacs ... dont des sacs  plastiques Monoprix ( voire  sacs Tati !) le tout avec un grand respect

2- Cadre ebourriffant  

3- calme absolu

4- balneo ( pas thalasso) petite, intime o&#249; on est bichonn&#233; de chez bichonn&#233; ( pas comme dans des usines ailleurs)

5 le RESTAU et ...la CAVE !! 
D&#233;co un peu _prout prout bourge province _ mais qualit&#233; TOP !

J'ai tr&#232;s vite sympathis&#233; avec toute la brigade et le staff , on a &#233;t&#233; trait&#233;s comme des rois !
Faut dire que des snobs friqu&#233;s arrogants ou blas&#233;s ,  ils en voient d&#233;filer beaucoup ,  alors quand  "des pas friqu&#233;s -pas snobs" qui APPRECIENT d&#233;barquent ils font vite le tri... et  sont RAVIS et ... bichonnent.
exemple : premier jour : plac&#233;s pr&#232;s du passe, ensuite sur une simple remarque de ma part et petite explication de l'esprit de notre s&#233;jour..., les repas suivants... tables VIP , celles au fond cot&#233; baie avec vue splendide  
Par chance on a eu la petite chambre " bretonne " ( celle du devant dans la maisonnette cot&#233; arrv&#233;e  dite " pas ch&#232;re" ,pas ch&#232;re c'est relatif), apr&#232;s on fut "surclass&#233;s " et ...c'&#233;tait moins bien!

le SOMMELIER en chef est un gars tr&#232;s fin.
Il a vite compris notre style et a sorti des bouteilles de qualit&#233; et pas dans les plus ch&#232;res.

j'esp&#232;re Golf que tu as gout&#233; le foie gras po&#234;l&#233;  ainsi que leur pinot en ap&#233;ro !

Anecdote , une fois , suite &#224; une b&#233;vue , le maitre d'hotel a vu  que quelque chose n'allait pas , et a renvoy&#233; en cuisine un foie gras un peu trop cuit&#233;, se confond en excuses et nous a offert des trucs 
( et j'ai aussi entendu l'engueulade en cuisine, les mecs prennent leur boulot tr&#232;s au serieux)

et golf j'espere que tu es aussi all&#233; dans la gargotte-paillotte &#224; 300 metres au sud( cot&#233; plage)  o&#249; en saison, sont servis des bons petits frichtis sans pr&#233;tention ( d'ailleurs le personnel de la Rochevilaine y bouffe)

Bref , si vous voulez du luxe de qualit&#233; c'est &#224; considerer.​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour une ch'tite ambiance avec musique celtique, menu sympa et pas cher, dans taverne trouvée par hasard à Lorient au fil de nos ballades :

TAVARN AR ROUE MORVAN
17, rue Poissonnière
56100 LORIENT

Alors bretons et macgéens des 4 coins de France qui passez par là, pensez-y


----------

